# Bulgarian: I have missed you and I love you



## Bravospaz

My girlfriend is Bulgarian and I am going to visit her for her birthday. I would like to know how to say, "I have missed you and I love you." I have looked around and gotten "Липсваше ми и аз те обичам." and was wondering if it is correct enough to write down? If anyone can phonetically write it also that would be amazing.

Thank-you.


----------



## Gnoj

Много ми липсваше, обичам те (I have missed you so much, I love you). Trust me, I have also had a girlfriend who is Bulgarian. 
This is the closest phonetical representation for a native English speaker I could come up with: *Mno*-goo-me lip-svah-shay, oh-*bee*-chum teh (bold means stressed)
In fact, hear this: http://translate.google.com/#sk/en/mnogu mi lipsvaše, običam te (click the "Listen" button)
If you manage to pronounce it that way it'd be perfect. Don't be confused that I used the Slovak speach engine, I just used Slovak letters to get the correct Bulgarian pronunciation and it's sounds more than satisfactory.


----------



## Bravospaz

Thanks so much mate, that is perfect. Now to attempt to wrap my stupid English tongue around the phonetics.


----------



## Kartof

I would say a better pronunciation would be "*Mno-*gu mi *lip-*sva-she, o-*bi*-cham te" with all of the vowels being short (no 'w' glide sounds like in dog) and the i being like the "ee" sound in bee but shorter.


----------



## Gnoj

Kartof said:


> I would say a better pronunciation would be "*Mno-*gu mi *lip-*sva-she, o-*bi*-cham te" with all of the vowels being short (no 'w' glide sounds like in dog) and the i being like the "ee" sound in bee but shorter.


The "no 'w' glide sounds like in dog" is the key guidance, definitely.  But wouldn't a native English speaker pronounce "chum" better than "cham"?


----------



## Bravospaz

If I was to put her name in there would it just be at the end as in English? "I have missed you and I love you, blabla" or does it change word order?


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

MOD NOTE: Please start a new thread for each new question. I've split this thread; your new question can now be found HERE.


----------



## Gnoj

Just pick one of these, they are equally fine:
"[name], mnogo mi lipsvaše, običam te"
"Mnogo mi lipsvaše, [name], običam te"
"Mnogo mi lipsvaše, običam te, [name]"

"I have not known you very long but my heart does not seem to care":
Не те познавам дълго, но сърцето ми не пита (literally: I haven't known you very long *but my heart doesn't ask*)

Не те познавам дълго, но на сърцето ми не му пука (literally: I haven't known you very long *but my heart doesn't care*). I'm not sure how appropriate it would sound if you use "пука", it'd go for my first suggestion.


----------



## Kartof

Well if it's as in the word "chum" then it would, but I was just thinking of the most phonetic spelling.


----------

